# School me on building my own dock



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

My girlfriend and I bought a house on bayou grande and would like to put in a dock. After calling around it seems like I can put one in for $6 a square foot or pay to have one put in at $17 a square foot. I've sketched out a plan for a dock of 896 sq ft so I'm going to try and save ~$10k and do it myself. What are your suggestions?

My plan so far is a 96' long walkway, 4' wide, out to a 16'x32' platform with a boat lift on one side for my 22' bay boat. This will make the total length 112' with approx 100' In water. See the image below. 

What is the Escambia county permitting process like? I assume they need detailed plans showing pilings, framing, etc? Where should I purchase lumber and hardware? Meredith's said they can put together the whole package for me... 8" pilings.

The bayou in front of the house is shallow with a soft sandy bottom. I plan on renting or buying a 3" pump with a jet nozzle to jet in the pilings. How deep do they need to go for the dock (will probably get jerry Alford to do the boat lift)? Can three guys sink the pilings without a barge? It shouldn't be more than 4' deep at the deepest point.

What tips and pointers do you have? Anything you wish you had done differently? Common mistakes I should avoid?

Thanks for the help!

Edit: I am well aware that I need permits from the county, FDEP, and Army Corps. I will be obtaining those after I have a better idea of how I will build the dock. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap by posting this you are probably already under investigation by the epa. Dont but anything to build yet. Call and find out if you can even build one. At one time i was told that no new piers could be built only rebuilding an old dock that was there wss permitted. That was years ago and i am not in that business so please dont quote me. Maybe someone in the business can post. Pumping the sand i also beleive is a no no. Good luck and check before going any further.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

What about a floating dock?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> What about a floating dock?


How are you going to keep it in place. No different than a non floating. Still need sunk pilings. Best thing to do is call befor doing a thing if its a no no and you have disturbed a grain of sand you are in sand way over your head.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

When I had my dock, pier and boat lift built the contractor handled everything from the engineered drawings, permits and the whole nine yards. BTW the C of Engineers came by twice before they OK'ed the project. My neighbor just built one which needed a variance and the contractor represented them at the county hearing. Just FYI. It was expensive. Long story short you build one without the proper paperwork and you will be taking it down once they find out and they will. Had another neighbor who did that.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

sealark said:


> Holy crap by posting this you are probably already under investigation by the epa. Dont but anything to build yet. Call and find out if you can even build one. At one time i was told that no new piers could be built only rebuilding an old dock that was there wss permitted. That was years ago and i am not in that business so please dont quote me. Maybe someone in the business can post. Pumping the sand i also beleive is a no no. Good luck and check before going any further.



Sealark, I appreciate the humor. Yes, I first have to get county, FDEP, and Army Corp permits, which I will do. As an attorney, to me that's the easy part. Bayou grande does have some interesting complications but again I'm handling those. Any insight into the construction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Mickey at Treated Timber Products can get you a package together too. Call him at 478-3554

8" tip pilings will wear you out hand standing them if you aren't used to it. Pilings need to be a minimum of 6' in the ground ... 8' is better, with the butt (larger end) of the pole set in the ground. You could need 16'-18' poles at the end of the pier if it is 4' deep at mean high tide. I'd def let someone with a barge handle the lift. Prob gonna need 25' poles for that (10' in the ground).

I used to own a marine construction business in a different lifetime. Feel free to PM me if you have any additional questions. I would def call Mickey at TTP to get a price on the dock package!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I've done this before in LA. You will need pilings driven into the sand/mud. Unless you have the gear you will have to hire a contractor to at least put in your pilings. Good Luck with the project.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

As an attorney you should know that those in the following professions have convinced the bureaucrats to make rules and make the process as complicated as possible.

Be it the legal system or the environmental/construction/building regulations.
So much so that the average joe can't do anything by himself because it is such a complicated process only those in the business can figure it out.

Thus the average joe is forced to hire those in the profession to complete a minor undertaking.

So you might as well hire the professional because everyone related to getting the project done, from permitting to materials will be out to make sure you never do it yourself again.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Sealark, I appreciate the humor. Yes, I first have to get county, FDEP, and Army Corp permits, which I will do. As an attorney, to me that's the easy part. Bayou grande does have some interesting complications but again I'm handling those. Any insight into the construction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey im sorry for the humor. Knowing you had the permits i wouldnt have posted. I have set many dock posts and like stated its best to have a small barge to raise the poles. They can be set with a reduced down 3 in. Pump but a 4 in. Is quicker.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*dock*

Don't forget there may be some restriction on how long your dock can be also. I remember an inspector telling me he had to go to a house on 399 in Navarre to speak to a homeowner because his next door neighbor was complaining about length he was building his dock.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

My lift pilings (8" x 25') are set 10 ft deep. 

The rest of them are set 7 ft deep.

You'll need a barge and a hoist to set the lift pilings.

The 5-6" dock pilings can be manhandled without a barge.

A lot easier to set the dock/pier pilings if you build a jig....less time spent walking the pilings into the correct position.

Use piling wrap. It will prolong the life of the pilings.

Too bad you just posted this thread. I could have given you some free OJT a couple of months ago. :whistling:


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Theres a limit on how much sunlight you can block for the sand but I'm pretty sure your under that.More blockage more money to the state cause you are going to do a one time LEASE of that shaded area in the end. If ther was an existing pier there before you might get by with a maintenance deal. 
Have some one drive the pilings. They can do it in a day. The rest after that is fun. I thru bolted mine together. You know the saying....deeper is better....mine are 10feet in the mud and I'm up a bayou. You dont want it to float back up


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, all. I appreciate the insight. Sounds like I'll need a barge or find someone to drive the pilings for me if going with 8". Joebuck, I'll give Mickey a call. Keep the advice coming! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Don't forget the important parts ---- covered Tiki Hut with blender and covered fish cleaning sink with running water !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm planning a similar project, not anywhere near as big and on the river in Alabama. Looks like from most of these post dealing with regs and permitting I need to be glad I'm in Bama! All I needed was a "permission" permit from AL corps and follow some very basic rules - They said they would probably not inspect it upon completion. Im planning on setting the deck pilings myself - no lift or cover - just 16'x20' deck attached to bank. Good luck and be sure to post pics of progress!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Slim Williamson to set your piling or build your whole dock. He's the best. 
850-380-1222....Tell him Miles sent ya!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> Call Slim Williamson to set your piling or build your whole dock. He's the best.
> 850-380-1222....Tell him Miles sent ya!!


What he said.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

As posted you will need the get a written variance on the type and length of dock. The dock will be 3' wide unless you can prove a 4' dock is needed for reasons such as wheelchair or handicapped access. 

After all the paperwork is done and approved have someone set the pilings for you and you are good to go. You will need help from family and friends to install the stingers and decking. Use only SS threaded rod to secure the stringers to the pilings. Not lag bolts like some local dock builders. 

Figure the piling length 10' in the ground plus the depth of the water and then the height needed. Have them install the "butt" end of the piling in the ground. The butt end is larger in diameter than the top of the piling. 

Call Alford Marine Construction at 324-5436 if needed. This is how he does the installation.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> My girlfriend and I bought a house on bayou grande and would like to put in a dock. After calling around it seems like I can put one in for $6 a square foot or pay to have one put in at $17 a square foot. I've sketched out a plan for a dock of 896 sq ft so I'm going to try and save ~$10k and do it myself. What are your suggestions?
> 
> My plan so far is a 96' long walkway, 4' wide, out to a 16'x32' platform with a boat lift on one side for my 22' bay boat. This will make the total length 112' with approx 100' In water. See the image below.
> 
> ...


You mention 4' deep at the deepest point. Figure this. 10' in the ground plus 4' of water depth plus the height above the water. That's around 18' of piling length with 4' above the water. 3' above the water is fine but at the end of the dock you will want some longer pilings to stick up above the dock.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Depending on where your lot is, it is not that big of a deal to get a permit. I got one on a bayou in a few minutes online. Go to and click on New Single Family Dock at the bottom. This it the Florida EPA site. You will have to register but then you will fill out the questions and they will approve/disapprove then and there. They also clear it with the Corp of Engineers. Cant remember all the restrictions, has to be so far from property line, so many square feet etc but the web site has it all. I got a permit online from both Florida EPA and the Corp on this site. It is in Walton County and you do not need a county permit unless you put electricity or a roof on something. You need to check your county website, think Okaloosa makes you get one ($). About 2 weeks after I got the permit, I was out there and a guy from the Florida EPA actually came out to check on me. Hadnt started yet so wasn't a problem. As far as the actual construction, haven't started that yet, may hire the pilings out.

Forgot the web site > http://www.dep.state.fl.us/secretary/portal/permit_water.htm


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Also remember about the sea grass. The DEP will send someone out to inspect the area where the dock will be placed. It's all in the permitting stage.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, sailor50. We will do the same process. 

Ocean master, while I love sea grass, I am thrilled there is none in front of this house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No grass is good..!!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Grass is good. Good for marine life. The problem we have in this area is algae bloom which shades the water and grass cannot grow. So, piers and roofs over boat lifts contribute to the problem because they block sunlight. 

BTW we always sunk pilings small diameter end first.


----------

